# Do you own an automobile?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. But it's old (2001) and I need a new one. :blank


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes. 

Getting close to 30 years old and still going. It's a classic sports car.

Needs a restoration to look perfect, but still looks mint.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lots of them. I currently have five licensed and insured. Three pickup trucks and two cars. Newest is 2012, oldest is 1984. Plus I have several other unlicensed off-road, farm trucks, and junk vehicles that I keep for parts.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I own three, all licensed and insured. I have a Chevy pickup, an older Buick sedan, and a fully restored early 60's Chevy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Can't drive. So no car.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I haven't finished paying for my monster truck, but i have done some body and mechanical upgrades/repairs so i am heavily invested.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no, never again. i have transcended.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

No I've owned two autos in the past, a Jeep and a Nissan.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, a car.


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

I have five cars. -68 Escort (2.0l 2D) and -91 Thunderbird (5.0l) are in daily use currently. -61 Lincoln (430cid 4D) runs and barely drives, but it's no way in road legal condition. -65 Mustang (200cid HT) is currently in under restoration and I hope I will be able to finish it this year. -62 Fairlane (302cid 4D) It's a project all right...


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't own a car; I just rent cars as & when I need a car


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Beatnik said:


> I have five cars. -68 Escort (2.0l 2D) and -91 Thunderbird (5.0l) are in daily use currently. -61 Lincoln (430cid 4D) runs and barely drives, but it's no way in road legal condition. -65 Mustang (200cid HT) is currently in under restoration and I hope I will be able to finish it this year. -62 Fairlane (302cid 4D) It's a project all right...


I want the Lincoln for a lowrider!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I own 5 vehicles total, a 2010 car as a daily driver plus 4 vintage vehicles working but in need of some restoration, total values only about 20k so nothing crazy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do not. However, the last time my name was attached to an automobile, it would have been more accurate to say the automobile owned _me_.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

2011 Ford Escape XLS. It was my fathers. He traded it for my 2002 Ford F250. He only drove the Escape in the summer and only put on 25000 miles on it when I started driving it the summer before last. It is a front wheel drive four banger but runs like a rape ape. Does very well in the winter. I bought a set of steelies and mounted good snow tires on them. It goes up all the hills around here without issues.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes. I hate owning a car, but it's the most convenient way to get around so I'm stuck with it. It causes me endless amounts of anxiety, from all the maintenance (oil changes, adding air to the tires, getting a car wash, changing out the windshield wipers) to the bureaucracy (car insurance, taxes, registration, safety inspection). If I could get away with not owning one, I would sell it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, going on 8 years now. It provides the only freedom I have.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

firestar said:


> Yes. I hate owning a car, but it's the most convenient way to get around so I'm stuck with it. It causes me endless amounts of anxiety, from all the maintenance (oil changes, adding air to the tires, getting a car wash, changing out the windshield wipers) to the bureaucracy (car insurance, taxes, registration, safety inspection). If I could get away with not owning one, I would sell it in a heartbeat.


 When they get older the headaches increase. I took my dad out in one of our cars a couple of weeks ago and we ended up with a lot of slop on the windshield. Which shouldn't have been a problem (because I always make sure there's plenty of antifreeze washer fluid in the tank). But nothing happened. No fluid came out at all. Couldn't figure it out because I had just put some in about a week prior.

Got home and started looking under the hood and come to find out the washer fluid reservoir has cracked and all the fluid leaked out (apparently). So now I have to order one of those and try to figure out how to put it on. This is the same car that I've had to replace door handles (at least 2-3 times over the past 5 years) that get brittle and just break off. I had to replace the side turn signal lens assemblies because they just fell apart one day. The headliner is starting to sag horribly and apparently all the foam insulation that was under it is turning to dust and blows all around inside the car. I'm not even sure what to do about that. The blower motor is starting to make a bad noise that makes me think it will die soon and that's gonna be a pain because it's a small car and that part is hard to get to and the bolts are seized.

My parents just spent about $3000 on that car about a year ago (which I told them to just get rid of it but they wouldn't listen) fixing steering and suspension issues. That's WAY more than that car is even worth and they haven't taken care of it well enough to be certain that it won't just die any day. For all they knew, it might die the day after they spent that much money on it. They could have probably bought a used car that was in better shape for just a little more than what they paid.

Cars are a constant headache.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i have a sports sedan.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

No, I rather keep the money


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> When they get older the headaches increase. I took my dad out in one of our cars a couple of weeks ago and we ended up with a lot of slop on the windshield. Which shouldn't have been a problem (because I always make sure there's plenty of antifreeze washer fluid in the tank). But nothing happened. No fluid came out at all. Couldn't figure it out because I had just put some in about a week prior.
> 
> Got home and started looking under the hood and come to find out the washer fluid reservoir has cracked and all the fluid leaked out (apparently). So now I have to order one of those and try to figure out how to put it on. This is the same car that I've had to replace door handles (at least 2-3 times over the past 5 years) that get brittle and just break off. I had to replace the side turn signal lens assemblies because they just fell apart one day. The headliner is starting to sag horribly and apparently all the foam insulation that was under it is turning to dust and blows all around inside the car. I'm not even sure what to do about that. The blower motor is starting to make a bad noise that makes me think it will die soon and that's gonna be a pain because it's a small car and that part is hard to get to and the bolts are seized.
> 
> ...


Mine doesn't even have that many miles on it (about 50,000), but it's had a ton of problems so far, partly because it's now a decade old and partly because it's wasn't the highest-quality car when I bought it.

I hate all the paperwork, too. Last week I panicked because I realized I hadn't registered my car with the county when I moved. I changed my address with the DMV, but I forgot that I had to call the county so they could tax me. I moved over a year ago. Thankfully they didn't fine me when I called to straighten it out.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No. The car that I drive is owned by my father.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, car is a classic. Did I mention that? :stu


* *












The automobile part / name of thread reminds me of that movie.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Yup! My trusty Ranger! It got impounded for a month and I wasn't able to drive it for 3 months because I was a retard but I love the thing! I had a Chevy 2500 before that was a land-tank but the size of the ranger is perfect.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a 2006 Ford Mustang with over 286,000 miles/460,000km on it. Licensed and am about to renew my insurance.


I bought the car brand new with 9mi/15km on it way back in 2006. I haven't had a car payment in seven years and got the title on my birthday in 2012 :lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

firestar said:


> Mine doesn't even have that many miles on it (about 50,000), but it's had a ton of problems so far, partly because it's now a decade old and partly because it's wasn't the highest-quality car when I bought it.


 Ours doesn't either. It's got about 70k. That's not that bad for a 2001 Toyota. It's just been severely neglected and sat out in the brutal weather conditions for years and years with hardly anyone ever driving it.

I have tried to tell them that if they're going to have a car they're not going to maintain, they might as well buy a cheap used one that doesn't need any work and drive it until it has problems and get rid of it. For whatever reason, they're emotionally invested in driving this one until it doesn't drive. And they will spend more than they should to make that happen. It doesn't make any sense to me.



> I hate all the paperwork, too. Last week I panicked because I realized I hadn't registered my car with the county when I moved. I changed my address with the DMV, but I forgot that I had to call the county so they could tax me. I moved over a year ago. Thankfully they didn't fine me when I called to straighten it out.


 Oh man I hate that kind of stuff too. We have to do the emissions thing sometime soon and my mom wants me to go do it. The area where that place is irritates me because I'm not that familiar with the area at all and everything looks the same. Names of streets are not memorable and all kind of sound the same. No landmarks that really stand out. I just hate driving in that area with a passion. She knows it and always finds any excuse to send me into that area because she thinks it will eventually sink in (it won't). But yeah. The whole government complex in this area is right in that general area and anytime you have to do anything official, you have to go there. It's an old city that's been around forever and not much has changed there in ages so it's not a well thought out and organized modern city. Really annoying.

Once I moved to another state and assumed they would give me some time to change my tags and stuff since all the stuff I had from my old state was valid. But no. They started harassing me about it almost as soon as I moved there. Small town with more cops than stoplights. I was a young guy driving a red car with out of state tags in that tiny town. Didn't take long before the cops started following me around and pulling me over. I simply couldn't afford to pay for any of that stuff so I ended up not even being able to drive for months. Ended up having to go to court and explain to the judge that I had been doing the best I could and wasn't trying to break the law. Surprisingly, she kind of let me off easy. Could have been worse. My insurance was expired. Which I didn't know and explained to her that I thought it had been maintained. My parents had told me they'd help me out until I got established but they let it lapse . Not sure if they forgot or did it on purpose or what but that was a major pain that pretty much sank that attempt to move away from home. I eventually got insurance and all the right paperwork and stuff. Then the car died.


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

No. I drive my dad's 2010 dodge journey to work. I'm looking into buying a hybrid by the end of the year.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, it drives like a turtle and is super popular in California. I still want a sweet faster ride, alas can't afford two cars. There is no perfect car but they should be enjoyable enough to drive and even fun when you're like "see ya suckers!" on the highway.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> Can't drive. So no car.


Have you thought about getting your license since you live out in the boonies? I mean if you lived in a fairly large city you could just take a bus or train to go places but where you are, it must be so isolating not being able to drive. You could borrow your parents' car, right?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Have you thought about getting your license since you live out in the boonies? I mean if you lived in a fairly large city you could just take a bus or train to go places but where you are, it must be so isolating not being able to drive. You could borrow your parents' car, right?


 What would you do if you had a car and some time? Where would you go?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What would you do if you had a car and some time? Where would you go?


To be honest since I have no friends at the moment, probably only the supermarket, various stores, and errands. So most likely I'd only use it a couple times a week. It's not really worth it to buy a car now. Probably only could afford one if I lived with roommates or a boyfriend. The rent for living alone eats up too much of my salary. It's either have a car and live with roommates. Or live alone but have no car.

If I had friends then various places. Maybe even a trip somewhere. Go to a nearby town or go hiking, sightseeing somewhere nearby.

But Tehuti and you can use your parents' car. So having a license is really worth it. Especially if you live in an area with little to no public transportation.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> But Tehuti and you can use your parents' car. So having a license is really worth it. Especially if you live in an area with little to no public transportation.


 Well, I can use their car but both of their cars are old and in bad shape and I can't buy my own gas. There is a park kind of close to here where I used to like to go from time to time and walk the trails but it's only really pleasant to do at certain times of the year. Once it gets really into the hot months there are bugs and mosquitoes everywhere (and they love me). This time of the year, I don't even know if that park is open but it's obviously much too cold anyway.

I suspect it will only be a matter of time before I can't drive again. I'm bound to have more seizures sooner or later and if you even have one you're not supposed to drive for at least like a year. I was having like 4-5 of them a year before I started on the Keppra. I mean bad ones. If you have a grand mal and your doctor knows about it, he will tell you not to drive. And might even report it to the BMV. I don't think they're required to but they might anyway. I'm a terrible liar and I don't like to lie anyway so if it happens and my doctor asks, I'd have to tell him.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

myself ≠ 4-wheeled object

ownership ≠ selfishy

just all linguistics (on? whose? what tense? do, do, do, do , u,u,u,u,u,`doo, do doo??) every ever humanitic languaaage expression begins with U & U ORR noy U ORRR it... ORRR The......& The......~~~~ & UNNspecifried anonymouse meaninglesss) colloquialism of the dySSlexics

WHAT DO THEY DO??
HOW DOOOO THEEEYYY DOOOOO ITTTT????

HOOOOOWWL IT/STUFF's MAAADE... peripherals endless tiny, tiniest wordies
insead of stream & streams repeats. ONE item. 
do do do this, that... him, her, that if, when, what smallessst talkies....

a? an? one OF??? ORR ONE OF THOSE ORRRR NONE OF NONE?? DO? THAT DO? U DO ORR U doo ? too or to..? do wha to whom when???

my utterance: car. their turn. no question about doooo do U... ORRR

have U? ORRR DID U??? WILL? SHOULD/WOULD UU, U, U, EVER, U AND U ORR U???? opening a topic: ONE NOUN. OR many, in list.

Without question.. surrounding YOU / someone else's... as teacher. thread starter. Nø question. ONE NOUN. raise hands! √/x Incoming!
open/create theme. Short!!! beckoning.. frrrrrommm YYOOUUU!!! Brrrin nngg it on!! no questions, neither way, back/forth. 1.announce. 2. they announce
no more web of scattered interparse argument.

DO YOU? leads me to manslaughter impulse. chop to bits.
YOU DO? leads me to manslaughter impulse. chop to bits.

just my approach. questionless

I don't ask questions at my car.. "what's its name?" how old you?
wot U like?
this all same for any phone or especially any ID / security ply / ploys.. UR birthdate... chimpworld. interview... (TV).. Yourrr..!! just don'twant ply/extract/demand personal tastes, credentials of any

suggestion: NEVER EVER "YOU" OR "YouRrrr..." remove grapplehook/handcuffs/ from person. NEVER EVERR a question. how's that?

speech - rostrum - announce anything. auction: YOU, at the back.
any questionfree world

no bounds/binds/hooks

things, objects, events, not *ownership* maybe times... or allegations... caused by... culprit... to victim... no humans in language. happenings, things of interest!

the vote here. should not care whose the owner... just how many.

sticky fingers off. why ever care or want or demand, want of a person
headcount.

socially worldy.. police... U have a job?? what's ur name, address?

tree in storm... about to snap in half... move over there. why care where they live, lifestyle, religion, race, pregnant, preferences...? just focus elsewhere - interesting. not metadata

questions just means the human mind has collapsed on itself. obsession about humans - they are just ants in this universe. think of fossils, resources, history. a human dies: just numbers of deaths. Millions per year, weeks, days. no query.

we mention things. others respond


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I drive a 2005 hooptie. Paid it off in 2008 and installed a new motor last year so I'm hoping to get 3 more years with that new motor. After that, it's time to get a new car.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Just driving it yesterday, so much fun to drive.

Driven other cars. Only car I have driven that compares is a Nissan Primera.

Primera is amazing in race trim, just hauls with a light chassis, modified engine with porting, cams, etc.

Other cars I like is a Pontiac Transam, Corvette.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd imagine it's especially important to know how to drive once your parents are over age 70. Cause eventually they will be too old to drive- eyesight goes to crap, eye-hand coordination goes to crap, not with it mentally, etc.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hate cars but yes I do own one as you pretty much have to in rural America


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

No and I don't have a drivers license either. I never really needed it especially before moving here, could always rely on public transport/walking to get to places


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Haven't driven or had a car since 5 years.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, I am the designated driver of our household, I transport everyone where they need to go. The first car I purchased was in 1992, it was a 1984 Honda, since then I've had so many cars I can't even remember them all anymore. Most of them were beat up old vehicles that were purchased very cheaply and driven until they died. Currently, I drive a 2013 Chevy Volt, which thus far is my favorite car I have owned. I typically drive around 400 miles a week in it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just bought a new Civic in January. My previous Civic Hybrid I also bought new as a gift to myself when I graduated college and had that for 10 years. Had a used Ford Probe that lasted me like 7 or 8 years before that, then first car I actually owned was a piece of crap Dodge Lancer I bought for $150 that didn't last very long.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Never have and honestly it’s a bit of a handicap


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yep, just got a 2016 Taurus Limited at end of last year. 13,000 miles on it. I wanted an Avalon but there were no used ones around. My old car was a 2001 Chevy. It was my first car, had it for 10 years but it was going to crap with the transmission, so it was time for a new(er) car.

One day, I'd like to have a second (older) car for fun. But now I'm trying to save for a house and get this car paid off.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking at getting a Ford Explorer.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

No. And I don't want one, because they seem like a nuisance (car insurance / petrol / maintenance / finding parking), and not really necessary where I live. I also think I'd get a lot less walking done if I had one.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No. My vertigo would make me dangerous behind the wheel.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I have a 2014 Range Rover but I’m looking into getting a newer car next summer before I move. Love driving around aimlessly at times. I personally couldn’t wait until I had my license and got my first car, my first taste of “freedom”.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> Yes, I have a 2014 Range Rover but I'm looking into getting a newer car next summer before I move. Love driving around aimlessly at times. I personally couldn't wait until I had my license and got my first car, my first taste of "freedom".


Range rovers are pretty sweet though


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a run of the mill Honda Civic which I've modified to make it faster like a douche. My ac compressor seized up and doesn't work anymore which really sucks. If I turn on the ac the belt will just grind over the spindle and melt off. I'm looking at getting a second car soon. Hopefully a Toyota 4 Runner.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Range rovers are pretty sweet though


It's the only type of car I've had that's why I'm checking out other makes and models but I do love mine (I have a sport) and might just trade it in for the same just newer again.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm absolutely in love with my Ford Fusion Hybrid.  I love driving and road-tripping, and clocked nearly 40,000 miles in the last year alone. The hybrid engine probably has paid for itself already.

I would prefer an off-road vehicle, but with my yearly mileage that would bankrupt me. Still, the Fusion is nearly perfect for my needs. Very quiet, extremely fast and stable at corners, roomy inside and not a single issue since purchase.

I basically can't wait for the opportunity to drive it, and every time I have 1-2 days off, I go to some national/state parks, or just drive around, exploring the surroundings. Not as much recently, as I'm saving money for some upcoming expenses - but I'm always secretly hoping that something arises that requires me to go to another state for a few days, so I have an excuse to splurge and go highwaying.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*a fresh approach*

my previous post kept crashing my browser! reason was about grammar i get wound up about.. pardon.

history of 5 cars.
2001 bought in my career peak! ƒord Puma, not Thurman
all a/c luxury, sub & amp sold for £4000 for medical restraints... now restored licence.

previous 3 were 1990s
2 Audi... pug oldest, 1st car

latest ƒord ƒøcus newest, 2004 mk2 1.6 Ti-VCT
pen∂iinngg... today's 124776 miles A3 1.8 very happy 20v as last A4,

ƒocus: 1.6 :crying: 16v *a/c *too as Puma + A4

yet to let this A3 go for scrap as A4 did. each journey proud of. since 2016
rattling! all experimental. no fear. ambiguous when drop this vehicle for the focus! how to put assets to use! more social! more respects for engines, systems than any human. if any of this make-up, fake idea about luv / Love..?? a machine man. humans exist just to harm me, stop me, cringe
any animals better, except pests! they at death's door for me


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Haven't had a car for ages - but my wife's talking about getting a new one so I might just buy hers - the dealers give you a terrible price anyway so might as well get some more use out of it.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Last month I traded my 2009 Chevy Silverado in on a 2019 Chevy Silverado. First vehicle I've had that wasn't like ten years old or more. Still also have my 1997 Buick Lesabre for daily driving to work and gym and my 1963 Chevy Nova for fun.

I keep the mileage down on the new truck by driving the Buick most days and also saves on gas. Will get more out of the factory warranty that way, too. It's a 4x4, but won't be seeing any offroad use. I do haul stuff occasionally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*P r e t t yy ???*

form over function???

skin only?

polish? rub?

nothin else? 50:50 people? maintain? wash and fuel? nothing else?

no oil change.. ???


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

yes. public transportation here isn't very good. I have multiple vehicles at this point.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes I have a car. But a small one just for around town. It doesn’t gain speed easily so I hate driving it on the motorway ☹


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

2019 ecosport


----------



## illusion_of_happiness (Aug 6, 2019)

No license, no car, and honestly not any particular interest to speak of. I've always enjoyed the extra money it left me with. I'm also a homebody. I don't live in a big city or anything so public transit has been fine. Plus I like to get around on foot a lot too. I think it helps keep me from becoming too sedentary. If I found myself in a living situation where it made more sense to drive, I might change my mind.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I just rent cars using vroomvroomvroom.ca for like $45 CAD a day if I need one. New car every time, and the car is usually 1 year old or newer and a lot more expensive then any car I could afford.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never owned a car. My father bought a new truck 3 months and that is what I drive. He also bought a 2004 Mustang Mach 1 recently. I can't drive that since I've never drove a car with a manual transmission.


----------

